# Regarding church life



## Ajay (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi to all,

What is the role of a church in believers life, to what extent a believer can expect the help(spiritually, morally and physically) from the church, when did the church has authority to cutoff the believer from the congregation.


----------



## timfost (Oct 12, 2015)

R. B. Kuiper's book _The Glorious Body of Christ_ is an excellent resource of the operation of the church. Kuiper is also very easy to read and understand, which is nice.


----------

